# Anyone on Effexor?



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have been taking Effexor and it gives me chest pain. I'm wondering if this is common. It has helped my IBS and I'm not on the XR version because they regular is supposed to be easier to taper off of. I may just have to give it up and find something else.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

how long have you been taking it? I started on paxil a few weeks ago and for the first bit had some chest pains aswell, and from what I can gather its a fairly normal side effect. read up on www.crazymeds.org there is tons of info there and message boards with people's experiences. I would also recommend talking to your doctor about that.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I started taking EffexorXR 1 1/2 weeks ago and I haven't had any chest pains. I've found that effexor has given me less side effects then some of the other meds I've tried.Have you talked to your doctor about the chest pains? Are you sure they are related to the effexor?


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I spoke with him and he thought they probably were and said to give it more time but I've been on it for about 3-4 weeks. It is not the XR version though. I did take that in the past and it didn't give me chest pain. I just have a terrible time getting off the XR version so I thought I'd try the regular instant release but I'm not sure I can take the chest pain.


----------

